# Meet Harvey



## mrjcb91

Hi All, 

I got to meet my little chocolate pup today for the first time and decided on the name Harvey. He is 7 weeks so i only have to wait one more week until he comes home!!

Look how gorgeous he is


----------



## whatsuppup

Aw, Harvey is a wonderful name and it suits him, too! ☺ What a handsome lil boy - excited for you!


----------



## Marzi

Lovely chunky, choccy, chap 
Lucky you.


----------



## Marnia310

He is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Datun Walnut

Only a week 'till the fun starts. Enjoy your week of normality


----------



## fairlie

He is a stunner. I am soooo jealous.


----------



## geoff8893

He is beautiful


----------



## caz3

Aww bless such a gorgeous wee bundle of fun !Harvey suits his name we liked the name Harvey as well but ended up with a Harley !enjoy you last few peaceful days


----------



## petentialpete

Excited for you. What a handsome young chappie


----------



## DB1

Ooh I am loving chunky choccy Harvey, he looks so squeezable!! (ok, gentle squueezes!)


----------



## Lindor

Chocolate! Yummy.


----------

